# 2016 Nissan Rogue SL Screen Blank/Black



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

So i recently got my 2016 Nissan Rogue Nissan Connect Services resolved however my new problem is that my navigation screen will randomly go black/blank. 

I have a video link if you're interested in what happened.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5YlmyOxEAE


This has happened before while I was driving and it eventually came back on. Sort of scary  that when you're driving the cars navigation will randomly restart.

Anyone else having this issue or a similar issue?


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

I read somewhere a new head unit fixed a similar problem. Maybe it was a thread on this forum. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

*replace console*



K0PIR said:


> I read somewhere a new head unit fixed a similar problem. Maybe it was a thread on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Took it in today they had it for about an hour and came back and said that the console needs to be replaced. sort of sucks that I have had this car for a month and it has already been in the shop 6+ times. Getting sort of fed up with this car right now. Hopefully this will resolve all the issues.


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

Update: I heard from my dealer that the unit is a Bosch brand. I read other blogs about Bosch radios having blanking issues. We will see what happens.


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Great. Something else to look forward to.


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Still Waiting*

They just got the part in today and should be installing it today. I can't wait to see what type of other issues are caused by having the stereo replaced. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Good luck! Was yours Bosch or Bose? I thought mine was Bose ( I have the SL, too). I'm still waiting for my Connect Services. Now they are telling me it's my cell phone provider...Verizon.


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

My unit was a Bosch Stereo but the speakers are a Bose system. I just got my car back yesterday and two things don't work. My Nissan connect apps no longer work on my car probably since the VIN number and the Stereo do not match up any longer since the stereo was replaced. When i open the Nissan Connect Apps part on my phone it ask me if i own the car. I then reply "yes". Then it ask for a Nickname and a VIN number. Well my VIN number was already used on my previous radio that i had. I tried to explain this to the lady working at Nissan Connect but she told me to take the car back to the dealer. I have a pretty good feeling that the dealer can't do anything to help since there is something wrong with the registration process.

Also when i am viewing the maps/navigation in my car and i click on the headset icon to contact a Nissan Connect Services person I don't hear anything anymore. It is just pure silence. Can't wait to call my dealer and let them know whats going on. The strange part is all other aspects of the nissan connect services works fine. I hope there is just a wire that wasn't connected or something.


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh dear Lord. This just never ends.


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

MidnightJade said:


> Great. Something else to look forward to.


lol. It isn't funny. It's just that what you wrote is so much nicer than what I was thinking and couldn't post.


----------

